# mini donks in Florida???



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 10, 2007)

a gal contacted me about purchasing one of our foals but she is in Florida... basically i feel it's just too far with fuel costing what it does, the shipping would be prohibitive and it's a long trip for a little one... i told her to google but she says she can't find anything. if anyone knows anyone i would appreciate the contact info and will pass it on to this gal, thanks forum!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello there daughter :bgrin , go to www.gotdonkeys.com ... I think there are about 15 farms listed in all differant areas of Florida, and you can also watch the for sale board on there, or you can email the registeries and ask them for breeders in a certain area....or you can watch horsetopia and sale boards like that, just type in donkeys and Florida, if there are some it will bring them up, but your best bet is got donkeys. That is a LONG trip for the little one, I wouldnt do it either. Mom Ce


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 11, 2007)

thank you CeMom!!! :saludando:


----------

